# Monkey



## Bob Hubbard

At the request and with the permission of Mr. Carnes, I have uploaded the video he sent me in 3 parts.

http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomcarnes1.mov 26.2MB
http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomcarnes2.mov 32.8MB
http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomcarnes3.mov 50.9MB

I apologize for the size of the files, but it was the only way to maintain clarity.


----------



## monkey

Till next month or so Im stuck with dial up.Will this play on dial up or should I go to the collage tomarrow to see it high speed sat.?Thanks for your time to set it up.Im always in Awe of telecom!You work hard at what you do.Im in awe of that also.Thanks again.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder

Tom,
  Anything over 5megs is going to be pure hell on dialup.  These are best viewed on a high speed connection.

Just watched the first one. It's his certs, awards, autographs and patch collection. Seconds downloading now, and looks to be techniques.


----------



## monkey

Thank you so kindly for the info.Ill go to the collage tomarrow.Hope you like my demos.It should show my ranks both from Remy & Ernesto.I forgot to show the one from Jose.Sorry but, I do have 1.Both Remy & ernesto state Guardian & master.


----------



## Rich Parsons

What viewer would you recommend?

I am unable to view these on my laptop.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder

.mov files are Apple Quicktime. 
Free download: http://www.apple.com/quicktime/win.html


----------



## terryl965

Very interesting the clips what time frame are they from in the third set, are they too from the eighties?
Not trying to be mean just wondering they look newer than that.
Thank you for sharring.
Terry


----------



## monkey

I have dial up so cant view yet but ,tell me what each was & Ill tell you the time frame ect.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tom,
  First clip is your certs, etc.
 Second and third are the training ones, with a few parts removed as they didn't look like you were in there (maybe 5 minutes worth)
They are in order of what you sent me.


----------



## monkey

The b/w clips are 1980 at my school in Vegas.There are a few clips with a droagon on the wall in color th also show my school in Vegas.Only a couple months I had a perm  in my hair.,As my adopted family had a hair shop( I was egor once  for such ).The early 8mill is from the 70s at Joses school.The Private at my house with the tall Afro-American was filmed 2000.There are some Army clips from (when I tought 1980-89).I do a few (left hand inserts on the drill).The 2004-6 are at Whitter Calif from some of the seminars I gave.Enjoy the clips.Mabuhay & Balisalonmet


----------



## monkey

note I saw that I miss printed Dragon -Sorry.But the Dragon design was from Wetzel School fro Penjak tulan & kuntao of the 5 animals.Sorry once agian for the Dragon miss print.


----------



## monkey

For those who watched the films.I got to watch it at the collage.#1 shows my ranks-signed photos & some letters of recomendation. #2 starts with footaage from my 1980 school in Vegas.Then youll see some private clips.#3 shows some footage of me in the Army &  Training  Them.It continues with-(some privates & footage from my 2004-6 seminars in Jeet kune Do & Kuntao Arnis.This ends with clips  from 1980 Vegas).Mabuhay,& thanks again to the great work in production & editing to Mr.Hubbard.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomcarnes1.mov 26.2MB



From this Video - There are a lot of pictures of people as in from events, with their signatures like at conventions.

Lots of club patches as well. 

Also one certificate stated that George M was your instructor. And he was Lakan Lima.  I recognize the Standard Remy Signature.

1) Was George M. your instructor?

2) Previously you stated that it was Datu Hartford and GM Ernesto Presas who signed off on Guardian.  Why the duplicitous comments? 

3) I saw other Certs in Modern Arnis that I recognize. But as stated by others the quality is so bad it is a wonder that only certain words are in focus. Such as signatures and names of people as well titles, but not much else. Makes me really wonder and question, that someone can put the time and attention to get certain parts right but not rest.


----------



## monkey

The Certifacte Date 1981 ttaht was signed by Remy Presas was poublished in the philippino martial arts mag & posts national & clear.
It was also staded agian on the What is a Datu  post.Stated by Dr,Barbar.This was also posted that i am the national rep from Calif.
I am More then qualified.I have been certified by the founder of the art-nationaly recognised & even posted in the news letters that Mary Brunner & their group reginised & excepted as authentic.
I m certified to tech & represent the arts .What I said about the Datus has been confirm as fact & all 100% true.I dont sell my videos thew this site-I dont tell poeple that Im here to promoe my videos,I have a uniquie colletion That I own rites to-
If some one asks - let them see it, I promote the arts.There have been many trying to  say I know nothing of the arts.I do semiars at  schools that have high respect nationaly & one was  shown on the dvd.

I am nationaly know & if my video is hard to see-I did not film any of it.I do the demos-I dont ask if the people filming have telicom skill.I get a copy & thats about it.There have been many who have seen it nationaly & understand -its home filmed or 1 camera.Just becouse you may hold a grudge or dont be people have the right to be masters(see the master post & see they dont)
This will never mean I have no skills.I have reignition & I have a disability but many on the site seem to make fun of disabilities insted of triing to see it & the skills they have,
Once again my certificates are authintic-they have been published & recignised in national mags & news letters.Just becouse a few dont want to see my ranks from your orginised  assosiation -Will not ever dispell the fact I trained for over 30 years in the art.My seminars & massive students & recignition Nationaly will tell I am Guardian & Master & Represent the art at the level of Master & protector of the arts.
Any one is free to log on to the site & see who are the reps for each state.I clearly have been listed for California.I am authentic.I have not seen any ranks or demos from any one of the Martailtalk yet they seem to fell -they are the soul to all.
I will say this.Maany tried to cay Im a lier but post after post I wrote --Many nationaly have reply that my posts are good as well as those from Fmatalk site.
Here  I say I have not lied ,I have a disability & some call me a lier or fake or unskilled due to the disability.Well for all the disabled vets -Im proud to say I have skills & my video shows it.For those who may want to see my ranks -a copy can be made if you compinsate the photo copy caust.I am disabled &dont have lots of money.There for I   cant aford to give free.It seems when I do such as the video to be shown -few only see what they do.Check the  datu post.See were some tried to say I have no skill & now from the Philippines-Its confirmed that whatI said is 100% true.
Sad they will never see the skills of disabled people.
We may be disabled but -we are people & have skills & recignised.
           Mabuhay.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomcarnes2.mov 32.8MB



While I understand the limitations of video and also that one does not get a chance to see what might have been said before or after, this is a demo tape provided and I will teach it as such. 


First frames show some words about Tom having a silat school and a domonstration of Presas Kuntao Arnis. I will not argue the semantics of the name, as the name could have been used on more than one occastion, as GM Remy spoke many languages from the PI and also English. 

The first technique demonstrated is a Suicide move from Judo. Meaning you take your opponent down by taking yourself down and using the energy from the oppenent. Possible to also have been in Modern Arnis as well as other arts.

The next is a hard block with an ankle sweep with the hand. Possible to also have been in Modern Arnis as well as other arts for I have seen this before. 

The last is a turning kick to the ribs to set up the take down. 


Next section: Staff

Short section as it shows Tom screwing a two piece 4 foot staff togehter then jumps to him talking in a racquette ball court (* no sounds can be heard clearly *) and he instructing a student. Only a couple of techniques expressed with quick motions. Not sure what the scope of this section was to cover, unless to show long weapons could be used.


Next Section: Kuntao Arni High to low Drills which leads into the next section title of drills Hubud, Carenza and Contact. (* Not sure what Contact is, ... *)


The opening drill is a three count box drill with a stick with an entry on the fourth count. This is down twice and then there is nothing but showing two people talking. ** Poor Quality video and no real audio **  The drill is similiar to Semi Sparring from the time frame that Tom is talking about, and as that drill has many opening boxes, and allows variations for people to see and learn, this is one of the variations or could be one of the variations. Then again it could also be a drill from another FMA.  Then a couple of drill executions in slower motion than before. 

The the drill switches to another lighting condition for a few frames and then goes back to the slower demonstration of the above pattern.

The drills do cover high and low areas.


Next Section: Training with a child in Hubud. Block, pass, check, punch. A four count drill. 

**** The problem I have hear is that in other threads Tom denied that this was Hubud and that it was a lot more than just this. But it seems this is what he titles it and shows it as part of his drill set. ****

Scene Change: Empty Hand work

Pass trap the opponents arm under your arm and use your shoulder/arm pit do execute an armbar. Foot position is also there for a foot sweep. 


Scene Change: More Empty Hand work

Once again the demonstration and teaching of Hubud, Block, Pass, Check, and strike. 

This does demonstrate the flow aspects, yet unfortuantely the pattern for Trapping Hands is a three count set of Pass, Check, Strike. LAter taught as a two count and one count. While I understand Tom may not have beem demo'ing full capability, he is still using the four count drill which is most oftern used in JKD and not in Modern Arnis. 

Scene Change - Short Sticks - *** Similiar to size as a serrada player might use ***

Thes techniques are stick only (* Which is ok in my book for a technique to be stick only *), as the body position with the opponents weapon would be deadly if it was a blade. Also by grabbing the opponent blade for a disarm precludes the use of an edged weapon. The techniques are possible part of Modern Arnis as the use Abaniko, and Remy did state anything could be a weapon. Yet, they also resemble some Serrada and also some JKD. 


Switch to Empty Hand during the same scene:

Motions are choppy and also hard. two hand block check of one hand and the switch to another is straight out of what I have seen in some JKD. In my hardest stretch it would be difficult to make this Modern Arnis as it does not resemble Judo/Ju-Jutsu in any way at this time frame. 

Techniques switch to long motions which is fine in theory. Body is out of position to make proper attacks other than pushes. 

Then this is followed by the first real good technique I have seen here. The old Elbow to the fist. The problem is the follow secondary elbow is way to far from the body and if it was supposed to be an upper cut it is also too far away.


Twirling of the Blade:

Student first and then Tom. It look Pretty and is nice in a flowing sense. The issues I have are the open fingers on some of the twirles and also the slaps against the side of the blade. Yet as a demo it is fine.  It shows some of the aspects of the special strikes of Modern Arnis, yet these motins are not unique to that art either. 

Next up seems to be some hand waving drill that one might see in a bad Chinese Kung Fu movie. *** Note: I like those movies and I also resepct the CMA's just setting the scene for the average person. ***  The drill as applied in the video shows flowing aspects but other wise could be and most likely is from JKD. 


Section and Scene Change to Tom and Demo Team for Army Task Force. ** Not sure why the Army Task Force needs to be in there **

It begins with a three count box drill. Back and forth.  It could be called a four count drill if one counts the off hand insert as well. 

Then is switches to a demonstration of Double Action Abiniko. 


**** Tom, Who is the guy with the Black pants and the White Tee Shirt? He is on the left side during the Army Task force Demo of Double Action **** 


The technqiues end with the stardard 6 count drill sometimes called De Ka Dena (* Spelling is wrong *) for chaining of motions together. This is down with two sticks per person. 

Then the end of the tape with a picture of a cert from the Kali Academy.


**************************************************

Nothing in this tape realy impresses me as a teacher or as a practitioner, but once again it is video as I stated.

As to the Autism you mention in other posts and in recent PM's to me Tom, this tells me you know you have a problem. Pick a simple thing a simple point and reply to it stay on topic. Re-read your posts, and then submit. If you know there is a problem and you continue to expect me and others to decipher your cryptic responses then this is nothing but you insisting we do it for you. You have to make the first steps here, and move slowly and explain and do not accuse others, even if I do not personally like those you make comments about I will challenge those comments. 

Link three in a few.


----------



## Rich Parsons

monkey said:
			
		

> The Certifacte Date 1981 ttaht was signed by Remy Presas was poublished in the philippino martial arts mag & posts national & clear.
> It was also staded agian on the What is a Datu post.Stated by Dr,Barbar.This was also posted that i am the national rep from Calif.
> I am More then qualified.I have been certified by the founder of the art-nationaly recognised & even posted in the news letters that Mary Brunner & their group reginised & excepted as authentic.
> I m certified to tech & represent the arts .What I said about the Datus has been confirm as fact & all 100% true.I dont sell my videos thew this site-I dont tell poeple that Im here to promoe my videos,I have a uniquie colletion That I own rites to-
> If some one asks - let them see it, I promote the arts.There have been many trying to say I know nothing of the arts.I do semiars at schools that have high respect nationaly & one was shown on the dvd.
> 
> I am nationaly know & if my video is hard to see-I did not film any of it.I do the demos-I dont ask if the people filming have telicom skill.I get a copy & thats about it.There have been many who have seen it nationaly & understand -its home filmed or 1 camera.Just becouse you may hold a grudge or dont be people have the right to be masters(see the master post & see they dont)
> This will never mean I have no skills.I have reignition & I have a disability but many on the site seem to make fun of disabilities insted of triing to see it & the skills they have,
> Once again my certificates are authintic-they have been published & recignised in national mags & news letters.Just becouse a few dont want to see my ranks from your orginised assosiation -Will not ever dispell the fact I trained for over 30 years in the art.My seminars & massive students & recignition Nationaly will tell I am Guardian & Master & Represent the art at the level of Master & protector of the arts.
> Any one is free to log on to the site & see who are the reps for each state.I clearly have been listed for California.I am authentic.I have not seen any ranks or demos from any one of the Martailtalk yet they seem to fell -they are the soul to all.
> I will say this.Maany tried to cay Im a lier but post after post I wrote --Many nationaly have reply that my posts are good as well as those from Fmatalk site.
> Here I say I have not lied ,I have a disability & some call me a lier or fake or unskilled due to the disability.Well for all the disabled vets -Im proud to say I have skills & my video shows it.For those who may want to see my ranks -a copy can be made if you compinsate the photo copy caust.I am disabled &dont have lots of money.There for I cant aford to give free.It seems when I do such as the video to be shown -few only see what they do.Check the datu post.See were some tried to say I have no skill & now from the Philippines-Its confirmed that whatI said is 100% true.
> Sad they will never see the skills of disabled people.
> We may be disabled but -we are people & have skills & recignised.
> Mabuhay.




I am on FMA Talk as well. I do not see an improvement there.

As to skill, I siad you have not proven anything to me. If you truly know Dr Jerome Barber or PG Tom Bolden then you would know that they say skill is rank and you can only truly judge skill by either reviewing their skills first hand or by observing their teaching skills. 

My comments towards you are the fact that you make claims and also make comments about others and then back off but do not retract your comments. Yet you send me PM's asking me in one and thne trying to prove to me why I need to retract my comments. Re-read what I have said. 

Re-read what I have asked you!

Answer any of the simple questions I put to you in the thread I ask them not in some other thread. Not in some incoherent post where you try to answer me and ten others and mention people from other arts. 

You might be nationally known, but until a couple of years ago I had not heard of you. 

I am internationally known, yet I also expect that more people DO NOT know me, and do not care nor get upset when they do not know me. I smile and answer their questions. I work with them in person if I can. I try to be friendly and I do not attack or make comments about their organization nor their instructor. If I must I critique in as positive a way as I can. 

You sir have attacked others, and then when you are questions step back and accuse of us being mean to you. Of not being able to understand us, even after we asked what language is your first language of main langauge. You repleid English. Then later many language. In one thread you say one thing and then in anther thread you will say the opposite. If you want to have people to take you seriously then please post seriously.

The problem is not your eyes as you claimed first.  Now you use Autism as the excuse. 

I have Dyslexia, and poor spelling and also cannot type I have taught myself. Yet, I seem to be able to communicate here. Ok this may nto be your best area. I grant that, but then use it well. Make one post that is good versus 5 or ten that are all unable to read or understand.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomcarnes3.mov 50.9MB




Video starts with the same Cert as the other one ends. 


Introduction. - Audio falls out at key point about student of ... 
Yet as mentioned others taped it. 

1) Punches - History - Application 

This begins with comments about not angling out but coming directly in. While some FMA's do control the center line this way, Modern Arnis does not. Some JKD does. The issue of angling out is where you have no changed the alignment of your center line with theirs. This allows for control of the center line just from a different aspect. I agree that it is easier to adjust your distance straight in the off to an angle. 

Next section : Destroy Weapon and Attack
Video mentions this is Tai Chi. I will not comment on this section. 

Next Section:  Arm Bar to Neck and Punch:

** The point I want to bring up now, is that Tom speaks very clearly. His English is clear and concise on the video. His understnading of the language seems good. His use of slang seems good as well. He also does not present himself as someone with Autism. **

Scene Change: Looks like some explanation of Trapping hands with application. (* Tom shows what he wants, does not always clearly state what he wants.  *) Although this could easily be JKD as well. Some of the terms used here are from JKD.

Scene Change: with Chest protectors, helmets and gloves begins with JKD terminology as well. 

Scene Change: with just hand gloves. Tom makes comments about the "Crap" Others do. He does bring up an issue about someone on drugs being able to take pain. It is a good point. The issue here is that he is not telling the students at the same two day camp that an oblique (* Non parallel , non perpendicular *) will take care of this. Basically he demonstrates angling out. This is in contradiction to where he begins this camp and also the beginning of this third piece. Sorry he talking about an oblique kick. Yet when he demonstrates he does angle off and does not go straight in.  Tom once again brings up this is Jeet Kun Do.  ** A couple of minutes, done commenting **

Scene change: with Sticks - Tom states this is Kali. while this is Arnis, and this is Serrada and this is JKD.  He make it seem form comments that each in progression is better than the later. 

Scene Change: "Nun Chucka" - Tom demonstrates a few twirles and makes a comment about two twirls versus three. (* Not sure what this is about as it seems cut up *)

Scene Change: Empty Hand - Discussion about the punch and turning the knuckles over or not. ** I am not going to discuss this as I know both can be done if down right. **

Also covers some sparring aspects and distance, not really limited to Modern Arnis by a long shot. 


Tape ends with someone attacking with two hands on a stick. One at each end. No explanation so it just looks out of place no way to understnad what is supposed to be covered here. Although the techniques looked more Japanese than Filipino or JKD'ish.


----------



## monkey

I thank you for your break down & view of the video .It was your post #13 where you stated you saw various ranks, patches & photos. No, the Conete Photo was from a seminar & my rank is displayed clearly on the Doce pares art.
   Yes, I do Jeet Kune Do. No, I don't go to conventions to pick up photos.The pictures are displayed & some with letters of recomendation.
The demo of the bonkow or staff is short! Yes, Remy taught it & even Kelly Wardon has done an article on it.
The low spins with the barong were drills from Remy.Some of these drills can be seen on the old set of Modern Arnis tapes by Remy telling why & the history of the low spins or getting low. Watch them & see that Remy does spin with it. The 3-4 count were some of the basic hand drills of hubud. This would progress in time to pitty patty, as Remy called it. But since I had basic level students -I can't show highly skilled flow drills.
The serrada (you refer to this aspect) came from Ernesto. Ask him some time, "If it were life & death what would you use.--Serada."
Being that I did add some from Ernesto, it does not lessen the art or make it less authentic.
    The footage I clipped for the Army Task force were the 1st demos showing the art. I will not put too much instructional footage on this as it was a reference only to my skills,ranks & lineage to the arts.
The patches are from 1975-99! Showing the International Philippino Federation. International Mono y Mono of the Philippines-1978 Modern Arnis Association of the Philippines-1975 National Arnis Association-1977 Modern Arnis Association of the Philippines-Modern Arnis 1999 patch & the small triangle NerField Council Patch.This is the patch for Datus & I stated to them: since I am not full  Philippino I will not take any higher than Master.The Gaurian & Master title was awarded & shown 1981 date & signed by Remy Presas. As for me asking to resend your comment (the 'you have no right' on the Datus post),yes I did ask you such. Then I saw post #13 on the 'monkey' thread. It did not state anything good, but seemed to deny and doubt my skills & ranks. Then I typed the post showing that I am certified &  and that it is displayed not only by internet accessable video, but in a national mag-it's been recognized & published in news letters & again re-stated by Dr. Barbar. The footage I sent them is more advanced-  They have seen my skills. Some miscommunication has come between us on who certified me. In 1981 Remy gave me Guardian & Master! In 1987 Ernesto Gave me Gaudian & Master in his lines. As for Mr. Jones, he is a good friend & Elliot Sheer & George Mazic. Remy told me personally while in Chico, "Go through them for Ranks, I trust they will  see your skills". Mr. Mazek was not my teacher, Remy was; Mazek signed & dated all my ranks.
Thank you for taking your time to break down my demo, I sincerely appreciate that. Maybe some time I can show you advanced & more highly advanced parts of Modern Arnis from 1975-99. 
     Once again Thank you for your time -I know your busy & you did, at least, see that I do have skills.This means alot. Not everyone likes what everyone does or contributes to the arts of arnis. I don't expect everyone to see any more then just some basic-line -art. I don't know who may be watching it & claim they know it due to a teaching from the past .(Example in JKD The water in hose) not a single L.A. person knew it until someone from Oakland demoed it. Now all claim JKD Oh, I almost forgot-at the seminar clip there is some JKD shown, nunchukas & the empty hand skill mixed from Remy & Ernesto (see 1-6  old  set Remy  & 1-6 New set 1988 from Ernesto; here the drills & take downs are shown).
                                 Thanks again;
                            Mabuhay--Balisalomet


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Thanks for the video breakdowns Rich, nicely done  

If the files were not so gynormous, I would have checked them out earlier. Seems Mr. Monkey is a popular fella on here.

Would be interesting to see the videos, that I've read about. Maybe this weekend I'll start downloading.


----------



## Rich Parsons

monkey said:
			
		

> I thank you for your break down & view of the video .It was your post #13 where you stated you saw various ranks, patches & photos. No, the Conete Photo was from a seminar & my rank is displayed clearly on the Doce pares art.
> Yes, I do Jeet Kune Do. No, I don't go to conventions to pick up photos.The pictures are displayed & some with letters of recomendation.
> The demo of the bonkow or staff is short! Yes, Remy taught it & even Kelly Wardon has done an article on it.
> The low spins with the barong were drills from Remy.Some of these drills can be seen on the old set of Modern Arnis tapes by Remy telling why & the history of the low spins or getting low. Watch them & see that Remy does spin with it. The 3-4 count were some of the basic hand drills of hubud. This would progress in time to pitty patty, as Remy called it. But since I had basic level students -I can't show highly skilled flow drills.
> The serrada (you refer to this aspect) came from Ernesto. Ask him some time, "If it were life & death what would you use.--Serada."
> Being that I did add some from Ernesto, it does not lessen the art or make it less authentic.
> The footage I clipped for the Army Task force were the 1st demos showing the art. I will not put too much instructional footage on this as it was a reference only to my skills,ranks & lineage to the arts.
> The patches are from 1975-99! Showing the International Philippino Federation. International Mono y Mono of the Philippines-1978 Modern Arnis Association of the Philippines-1975 National Arnis Association-1977 Modern Arnis Association of the Philippines-Modern Arnis 1999 patch & the small triangle NerField Council Patch.This is the patch for Datus & I stated to them: since I am not full Philippino I will not take any higher than Master.The Gaurian & Master title was awarded & shown 1981 date & signed by Remy Presas. As for me asking to resend your comment (the 'you have no right' on the Datus post),yes I did ask you such. Then I saw post #13 on the 'monkey' thread. It did not state anything good, but seemed to deny and doubt my skills & ranks. Then I typed the post showing that I am certified & and that it is displayed not only by internet accessable video, but in a national mag-it's been recognized & published in news letters & again re-stated by Dr. Barbar. The footage I sent them is more advanced- They have seen my skills. Some miscommunication has come between us on who certified me. In 1981 Remy gave me Guardian & Master! In 1987 Ernesto Gave me Gaudian & Master in his lines. As for Mr. Jones, he is a good friend & Elliot Sheer & George Mazic. Remy told me personally while in Chico, "Go through them for Ranks, I trust they will see your skills". Mr. Mazek was not my teacher, Remy was; Mazek signed & dated all my ranks.
> Thank you for taking your time to break down my demo, I sincerely appreciate that. Maybe some time I can show you advanced & more highly advanced parts of Modern Arnis from 1975-99.
> Once again Thank you for your time -I know your busy & you did, at least, see that I do have skills.This means alot. Not everyone likes what everyone does or contributes to the arts of arnis. I don't expect everyone to see any more then just some basic-line -art. I don't know who may be watching it & claim they know it due to a teaching from the past .(Example in JKD The water in hose) not a single L.A. person knew it until someone from Oakland demoed it. Now all claim JKD Oh, I almost forgot-at the seminar clip there is some JKD shown, nunchukas & the empty hand skill mixed from Remy & Ernesto (see 1-6 old set Remy & 1-6 New set 1988 from Ernesto; here the drills & take downs are shown).
> Thanks again;
> Mabuhay--Balisalomet




Monkey et al,

No disrespect, but I saw more JKD then I saw Modern Arnis. I have no disrespect for JKD or even the art that GM Ernesto Presas teaches. I have recently been called a traditionalist by some people and it made me stop and think. I am a traditionalist. I like to have people have integrity and be honest. To give out what they have taught, to give credit to those who taught them. If one was to add something then they must be honest about it and tell people what they added and how they added and why they added it. Many times it is just a single technique with a new application or a slightly modified entry or closure, but even here people should be honest to their students. This allows them to pass on correct information so that in a few generations of students people understand why the different branches are different.

So to be honest with you I never said you had skill. I gave a generic break down of what was on the tape. I tried to be as PC as possible, for I do not like to be only negative.  Yet it seems some will take my comments as really positive and affirmation,  and they were not meant as such. 

They were just as they are written a break down with minimum comments. To help others make up their own mind, and not to be overly influeneced by me.


----------



## monkey

I respect What your are saying or not wanting to say.Others have seen 
What I did matched Rem(example the low spins & foot work-the pity paty drill-the 4 count drill-the empty hand  w/ some Ernestos style influance-the figure 8 drill to state a few )Thats six there--sure i clipped a little JKD-Sure I clipped a little of Ernestos ways & Yes I mix to fit my needs to 
Not only perform but,inovate myself to the art,
I stated befor it is basic stuff--no advanced filmed---
no pro shot just 1 camera by some unknown & unskilled in telecom.

      I understand were you stated it looks like modern arnis but, could be differant.Well I did send Mr Hubbard a tape of Remy doing the low spins & 
defence & why its done--also some defence "as I demoed"---
This also had footage of Ernesto doing "what I displayed."
Here in is the proof & it can be viewed if Mr Hubbord lets it out.I am
showing that I can do the art--some little changes-(each will do that)
Theres no way for a man 6'4" to move like a man 4'5".Each has own attributes.
I did state right after your break down --'Thank you.' I also told what each was ---I was there & I did it so I am qualified to exsplain what is shown & at
What level.Thanks agian for your responce...


Its not the praise that I want to here but that which isnt  so It can be great  & excepted by all   "J.W.L"  1964


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

> http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomcarnes1.mov 26.2MB


Just finished watching the first video....wow Tom, you sure have a lot of patches and things.

One patch that stood out was Dole Pares (I think...it might have been Doce Pares) Cebu City Phillippines 1932.

My question is what is the 1932 for....was that the year you got the patch?


----------



## monkey

The Conete doce pares was an art that Mamo Conyete founded.
I beleave it was founded around that time.Mamoy has some " kuntaou type" -- actions then to finish his  "judo type"  would throw the attacker 
many feet.
Let me tell of 1 of many that depicts how Mamoy used it.
His espada y daga has gone against many real live death matches;
hence this is one of the teaching of his art(This will differ from Cacoy 
as Cacoy did more balintawak type responce.)As the attacker enters-
Mamoy would defang the serpant/snake.From there He would lock them in a cross arm & thrash a bit.Then going to the side just slightly--he would kick right behind the knee--
This would bring the attacker into the daga.From there he did a slide step & threw the attacker like the garbage he was.
I was given the patch after  compleating my sklills  "for intructor level"  &
that certificate is displayed on the video.It is part of the orginisation for representaion for the art.


----------



## crushing

monkey, It looks like you are correct that 1932 was when Doce Pares was founded.  I would be extremely impressed if that is when you got the patch.

http://www.doceparesinternational.com/index.htm
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=active&q=Doce+Pares+1932
http://www.eskrima-deutschland.de/html/eskrima/geschichte.html
http://www.docepares.net/dphistory.html


----------



## Swordlady

crushing said:
			
		

> monkey, It looks like you are correct that 1932 was when Doce Pares was founded.  I would be extremely impressed if that is when you got the patch.
> 
> http://www.doceparesinternational.com/index.htm
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=active&q=Doce+Pares+1932
> http://www.eskrima-deutschland.de/html/eskrima/geschichte.html
> http://www.docepares.net/dphistory.html



Impossible.  Monkey stated in another post that he is 55 years old (or at least in his 50s).  He would have to be at least 90 years old today if he indeed got a patch back in 1932.


----------



## crushing

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Impossible. Monkey stated in another post that he is 55 years old (or at least in his 50s). *He would have to be at least 90 years old today if he indeed got a patch back in 1932.*


 
That's exactly why I would have been so impressed.

:asian:


----------



## monkey

I understand some of you feek you still have to make fun of diabled people!!!!

Thats so funny A disable army vet that has a hard time communacting via computor.
Note I did not in the video display such.The point was made & they horoed & learnd!!!

Even with only basic stuff show--The skill of the art is there---
Even with 1 camera (Not filmed bky me --but amiture non skilled in 
telecom)  The point of skills were still shown!!!
Besides that --Lets make fun of the disabled person --we 100 % & we are better then all else.
We wont talk of any possable skills --that would grant him  authinticity & make us look bad.
We are 100%  so lets try by all means to confuse & try to alter & tell him he knows nothing.
He dis abled  & not to computor savey--So That mean all will beleave us when we post red.

Well lots stated I have good thred-& post & getting a bad rep for no resogn.Ive seen the post reps. Only a few repeat to try to defame & the good one confirm what I say.


----------



## MJS

monkey said:
			
		

> I understand some of you feek you still have to make fun of diabled people!!!!
> 
> Thats so funny A disable army vet that has a hard time communacting via computor.
> Note I did not in the video display such.The point was made & they horoed & learnd!!!
> 
> Even with only basic stuff show--The skill of the art is there---
> Even with 1 camera (Not filmed bky me --but amiture non skilled in
> telecom) The point of skills were still shown!!!
> Besides that --Lets make fun of the disabled person --we 100 % & we are better then all else.


 
Tom,

Chill out dude!  I didn't see anyone making fun of you, but instead, asking simply when you got the patch.

As always, if you feel that there is a problem with a post, use the RTM (Report To Mod) feature.  Its that little red triangle in the right hand corner.  In addition, you can also put someone on 'ignore' if you do not wish to read their posts.

I think you may have misread what was being asked.

Mike


----------



## monkey

I understand some of you feel you still have to make fun of diabled people!!!!

Thats so funny! " A disable army vet that has a hard time communacting via computor."
Note ---I did not in the video display such  on the video.The point was made & they horoed & learnd!!!

Even with only basic stuff show--The skill of the art is there---
Even with 1 camera (Not filmed by me --but  a begginer & non skilled in 
telecom)  The point of skills were still shown!!!
Besides that --Lets make fun of the disabled person --we 100 % & we are better then all else.
We will tell him hes unskilled & his ranks not excepted so.
He has to train from us.We are right  & will follow his post & mark red --Hopeless--   so others will see we are right.
No --- you are wrong --others have spoken on the reputaion --I looked--
they agree I dont get treated well or even any attempt to try to understand.

They agreed I have good & intelligent post..Its on the reputaion..only a few from the great monkey occult summoning & some from Datu. Other then that 
I have good report I post well & very intellegent.


----------



## MJS

Well, maybe its just me, but I don't see how someone asking when a patch was received is deemed making fun of someone.:idunno:


----------



## monkey

Its the next post after that stateing or trying to state If he claims he was there 
that would make him 90 & then Ive got him for yet another lie & can explote that.
I have no problem wtih asking about the patch I told of the time it  was ment for 
it conception of the art.
He confirmed that I was right & poster  URLs that suport  "what I said."

Then the  post came on for that would be amazing.
I am chilled.I only took offence to that would be amazing!
I am also very intellegent & know when some was condescending
on their intent.
I know I can block out--if I did that --then here they are free to 
speak snide remarks & get no honest feed back from a highly skilled & intelegent person they see as intellectualy  inferior.
Since the put point of fact I made a correct statement.


----------



## MJS

monkey said:
			
		

> Its the next post after that stateing or trying to state If he claims he was there
> that would make him 90 & then Ive got him for yet another lie & can explote that.
> I have no problem wtih asking about the patch I told of the time it was ment for
> it conception of the art.
> He confirmed that I was right & poster URLs that suport "what I said."
> 
> Then the post came on for that would be amazing.
> I am chilled.I only took offence to that would be amazing!
> I am also very intellegent & know when some was condescending
> on their intent.
> I know I can block out--if I did that --then here they are free to
> speak snide remarks & get no honest feed back from a highly skilled & intelegent person they see as intellectualy inferior.
> Since the put point of fact I made a correct statement.


 
A simple misunderstanding Tom.  This happens all the time of forums.  The question was asked "What is 1932?"  Another poster states that it appears to be the date in which Doce Pares was founded.  I don't think anyone was making fun of you, just stating that you have said in other posts that you're in your 50's, so that if you did get the patch in '32, that you'd be older than what you're saying.

Again, no need to jump the gun and start yelling at people, it was a simple misunderstanding!

A question that I asked, was, when did you receive the patch?  I'm asking a simple question Tom, not trying to cause a problem.  I don't see what the big deal is about telling someone when you got it.

Mike


----------



## monkey

Then Let    me 
exspress a humble &  regretfull apology.
I felt the remark as to "That would be amazing " to be a lie thing

I can see now what your are saying & if I was there in the 30s Yes then it would be amaising & dangerous time.
I met Mamoy & he often talk of his family & students getting 
jumped & in knife fights.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

monkey said:
			
		

> Then Let me
> exspress a humble & regretfull apology.
> I felt the remark as to "That would be amazing " to be a lie thing
> 
> I can see now what your are saying & if I was there in the 30s Yes then it would be amaising & dangerous time.
> I met Mamoy & he often talk of his family & students getting
> jumped & in knife fights.


 
Let me start by saying, I mean you no disrespect in this post. I am always willing to cut anybody  as much slack as they need to make themselves at home; everybody is just where they are. I have no desire to fraud-bust; I am not connected to the Modern Arnis community, and so have no agenda to promote, defend, or defile.

That being said...I have no friggin' idea what you're talking about half the time, or where some of the ideas that seem to emerge from your head, half baked, come from. I think it is always unfortunate when someone is targeted on these boards for kicks and giggles. But some of the criticisms leveled towards you regarding clearer communication might have some merit. Just a thought from an observer.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## monkey

Thank you Dave ;
I undertand--but misscommunacation--

or misspelled words  that I have seen others do as well.

Dosent  or shouldnt merit that person being called 
Hopeless & targeted for such.

If they were truely Instructors---They would have seen a problem
 & show in verious ways how to better.

Noteing a person hopeless  on a national site & not realy 
given a fair shot --due to what ever.

This is what others noticed & stated.My reputaion posts show what threds I did & who posted  what for rateing..
I had a lot stippulating  Im intelegent & did nt get a fair shake.

I respect your information & I thank you again.
If you can view the reputation--setting aside the 3 from the Great monkey summoning  occult crap.

Youll see that I make realy good posts.


yet some still come on & say we gave you a fair chance & you lied!


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Perhaps the man is semi-literate and we should give him a little break.


----------



## monkey

Thank you sir;

I could use a little.
Let me be as so kind to share a bit of historical documented info.
I stated this earlyer in my bio & else were & now I found 1 of many 
supoting the facts I stated on
Modern Arnis.

This is the  URL & for history only;Note on the save it show e after article but some times dont save 
Dose any one know why?  I did twice so if it comes out make sure the is an  e  after article.

http://www.cfwenterprises.com/article.asp?s=cfw&content-id=3229

             Thank you agian for the generous bit of slack.


----------



## monkey

Try going to the moder anris bio

the URL  works over there  I
dont understand why it dose not
on this post  I apologise for any difficulties!

          Thanks


----------



## Jimi

That is a cool patch Monkey, I am just as curious as others, what year did you recieve that patch? I don't have one. PEACE


----------



## monkey

Mamoy granted me rights to carry it in 1978 while I was in Cube.
I had a brife time with him & the rest with Cacoy & Deoney.
Mamoy gave me the 1970 b/w archive film & 80 of all the Brothers  at 1 time.
Oh I figured out why the URL didnt work  I hit -  & It shloud be _ 


So if youd be so kind  here is the Modern Arnis history  URL

As I have stated  http:www.cfwenterprises.com/article.asp?s=cfw&content_id=3229

Sorry for the miss dash. this should do it...


----------



## matt.m

You know I do think it is distasteful to give people grief in general.  I am rated at 60 % disabled through the V.A.  I know what it is like to get grief from others.

So if someone has a hard time communicating with others then help them, I have seen some posts on the board that have set Tom up to go off half cocked and be angry.  Listen, there is no need for that kind of nonsense.  I a sense that kind of activity could be construed as bullying.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yes, it can be seen that way, and we have warned a few people about their behavior.


----------



## Cruentus

matt.m said:
			
		

> You know I do think it is distasteful to give people grief in general. I am rated at 60 % disabled through the V.A. I know what it is like to get grief from others.
> 
> So if someone has a hard time communicating with others then help them, I have seen some posts on the board that have set Tom up to go off half cocked and be angry. Listen, there is no need for that kind of nonsense. I a sense that kind of activity could be construed as bullying.


 
While I understand your points, one can't hide behind a disability. 

I have known people on this board with dyslexia and other disabilities that would effect their post writing, yet you wouldn't know it because they put the effort forth to make coherent posts. They type it in word, spell check, then copy and paste it here. They get people to proof read for them when they make larger posts. 

If one claims to be a "teacher" or martial arts, then I think that putting the effort forth to be coherent isn't too much to ask.

Coherent writing can be done with a little effort regardless of disabilities.

But, understand Matt, that people here aren't slamming on Mr. Carnes or anyone else because of a disability.

People are "slamming" Mr. Carnes because they feel that he is inflating and fabricating his credentials, experience, and skill to the point of outright lying. Sorry that I have to point out the pink elephant in the room, but that is the real issue. People think that Tom Carnes is a fraud, and that is what the "baiting" is all about. Getting "angry" over incoherent posts is just a product of anger over the real issue of fabrication.

Although a good concept, the unfortunate casualty of basing a forum off of "friendliness" is that it can become a "safe haven" for charletans, self-promoters, trolls, and other such annoying individuals. The burden is on the quality members to shut up and put up with such people, lest they be considered "unfriendly" and disciplined. So, "normal" people have to tread lightly while the weirdo's get to spew useless crap, just as long as they are "friendly" or don't "break the rules."

This is where you get the backlash; the "baiting" and such. This has been a pattern that has happened many times before with different individuals. That is what you see going on with Mr. Carnes. No one is trying to bully someone with a disability; it is these other issues that you see playing out.

So, I am sorry (really, I am) for being the person to have to spell all this out to you and anyone else, but I've finally reached the peak of my annoyance because no one is manning up and outright saying what the real issue is.

So there, I said it.

I don't care to debate anyone on Mr. Carnes credentials or background because I have more productive things to do. But, I am not afraid to say what the real issues are.

Yours,

Paul Janulis


----------



## Rich Parsons

matt.m said:
			
		

> You know I do think it is distasteful to give people grief in general. I am rated at 60 % disabled through the V.A. I know what it is like to get grief from others.
> 
> So if someone has a hard time communicating with others then help them, I have seen some posts on the board that have set Tom up to go off half cocked and be angry. Listen, there is no need for that kind of nonsense. I a sense that kind of activity could be construed as bullying.



Matt,

I thank you for your concern. 

I have a friend who has a closed head injury. He trains in Martial Arts and understands his limitations. He also stutters, and knows this and works around it. 

I have taught the blind some slef defense, yes you have to take it from the stand point of what happens after someone touches you, but it can be done. I understand disabilities.

I grew up with my Grandfather in a wheel chair, I thought everyone was supposed to have one Grand Father in a Wheel chair and the other with two canes. I understand the limitations of such.

I have had family members and now a teacher who has had a stroke. 

If someone can answer my questions even those I put one at a time, then I can find a way to comunicate. Yet if someone cannot respond to a simply question but replies with others and other statements of confusions and smike and mirrors then I continue to ask questions to see what shakes out of the tree. 

If you have any problems with my posts please feel free to report them as our staff is large enough for a review by the other senior staff. 

Thanks


PS: Also note that at first it was his glasses and then his eyes, and then some disability. While I understand pride, those who lie, tend to lie in more areas. Yet, I respect privacy, but there are things that just cannot go without being asked in my opinion.


----------



## monkey

Hers my last post for those agian who dont want to try to even read & call 
Me a lier time & time agian.
I stated That Ernesto was trianed & owns the Modern Arnis as well
as other Kombato-mono y mono-arjuken


Well here is the proof agian Please click on the URL  & see I 
told the trueth.
You dont want to admit it & post flags saying Bull.
Go to this now

http://www.cfwenterprise.com/article.asp?s=cfw&content_id=3229

This is on a national post & been documented as I have said.I told the History correct.You just dont want to hear the trueth.Well it is here 1 of many ,


----------



## monkey

For some resogn that isnt posting rite go back on this thred to post #40
that URL  is worink right.

#40 post by me on this page.Odd same url I cant figure it out.
Sorry computor error.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Tulisan said:
			
		

> While I understand your points, one can't hide behind a disability.
> 
> I have known people on this board with dyslexia and other disabilities that would effect their post writing, yet you wouldn't know it because they put the effort forth to make coherent posts. They type it in word, spell check, then copy and paste it here. They get people to proof read for them when they make larger posts.
> 
> If one claims to be a "teacher" or martial arts, then I think that putting the effort forth to be coherent isn't too much to ask.
> 
> Coherent writing can be done with a little effort regardless of disabilities.
> 
> But, understand Matt, that people here aren't slamming on Mr. Carnes or anyone else because of a disability.
> 
> People are "slamming" Mr. Carnes because they feel that he is inflating and fabricating his credentials, experience, and skill to the point of outright lying. Sorry that I have to point out the pink elephant in the room, but that is the real issue. People think that Tom Carnes is a fraud, and that is what the "baiting" is all about. Getting "angry" over incoherent posts is just a product of anger over the real issue of fabrication.
> 
> Although a good concept, the unfortunate casualty of basing a forum off of "friendliness" is that it can become a "safe haven" for charletans, self-promoters, trolls, and other such annoying individuals. The burden is on the quality members to shut up and put up with such people, lest they be considered "unfriendly" and disciplined. So, "normal" people have to tread lightly while the weirdo's get to spew useless crap, just as long as they are "friendly" or don't "break the rules."
> 
> This is where you get the backlash; the "baiting" and such. This has been a pattern that has happened many times before with different individuals. That is what you see going on with Mr. Carnes. No one is trying to bully someone with a disability; it is these other issues that you see playing out.
> 
> So, I am sorry (really, I am) for being the person to have to spell all this out to you and anyone else, but I've finally reached the peak of my annoyance because no one is manning up and outright saying what the real issue is.
> 
> So there, I said it.
> 
> I don't care to debate anyone on Mr. Carnes credentials or background because I have more productive things to do. But, I am not afraid to say what the real issues are.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Paul Janulis


 
Paul, you the man!

:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Don Roley

monkey said:
			
		

> Hers my last post for those agian who dont want to try to even read & call
> Me a lier time & time agian.
> I stated That Ernesto was trianed & owns the Modern Arnis as well
> as other Kombato-mono y mono-arjuken
> 
> 
> Well here is the proof agian Please click on the URL  & see I
> told the trueth.
> You dont want to admit it & post flags saying Bull.
> Go to this now
> 
> http://www.cfwenterprise.com/article.asp?s=cfw&content_id=3229
> 
> This is on a national post & been documented as I have said.I told the History correct.You just dont want to hear the trueth.Well it is here 1 of many ,



The problem is that if you try to point to something on the internet as "proof" then I can show you "proof" that ninjutsu was started by African witch doctors who were possessed by demons.

Any idiot can post something on the internet. Giving some sort of proof that can be found independent of the internet and someone's word is another matter. That is why giving the name and contact information of a teacher you claimed to worked under is a key thing. When someone who never seems to have made a claim of training under someone suddenly announces that they were a key student of a person only after they die is very suspicious.

And, I have to stand by Tulisan in what he wrote. Some of what he wrote and the other responses here may have just made up my mind on a matter that I have been considering.


----------



## monkey

You have seen Proof National posted & recognised as State Rep

& Master & Guardian of Modern Arnis.
My 1981 rank was displayed & talked of by many;It was on the Datus post.

That is national which means Nation wide it was seen on the web
as well as Nation wide the ranks displayed in the philippino mag.
It was clearly stated by Dr Barbar  I am authentic.

This is Nation wide with Mary Brunners Group--George Mazek--& many more.

Now you will proble claim Im name dropping as to be a bad statement .For you cant except nation wide exceptance & notification & this has been since 1999.
Its not my fault you close off to others & dont except them.
I have not herd Remy ever talk of you.
Check & see --He has been in Chico  as well as SanFransico & other places,

Calif  has not herd of you.I dont see you posted as National rep.

No Im not taking an attitude.You just like to attack & insterd of national recognition.Its easer for you to state Im fake & then all are supose to follow you.
I had private time & trained for over 30yrs in the arts.I have National Recignition & Posted as State Rep.
You state I dont know the History & full of bull--I posted it on the the thred
to show I am not only correct--but you have no Idea of the history
from 1975-90 & that is the art.I have shown countless times I am Nationaly 
excepted.
You are not the soul to the art.I want to share it & Have great posts .

MANY are asking WHY YOU KEEP THIS UP & JUST EXCEPT  IM AUTHENTIC & VERY INTELLiGENT.I HAVE ASKED BEFOR AS OTHER ON THE BOAR PLEASE STOP THIS CRAP.YET YOU STILL TRY TO PROVE YOU ARE SUPOSE TO BE RIGHT.NO IM NOT YELLING;IM WRITTING IT SO YOU CAN READ IT 
& maybe you willl stop this crap once & for all.So Ill ask 1 more time
please give it a rest ..I am not at fault or wrong---You have prooven 
to be.


----------



## monkey

My wife noticed that i had left ou an  s  on the url  hence 1 letter will
change the adress.
 here is the bio that states the arts history o the family side & passed down.

This is not 1 mans opion theis is an actual bio telling great
detatiled history & lineage.

there are many others  & Mr Parsons Has stated Yes Remy Prsesas 
has studied balintawak & later trained in Cubu.
this url statse as I have told from day 1.Here it is Natilnaly
posted

        http:www.cfwenterprises.com/article.asp?s=cfw&content_id=3229

That should be it.See the history is true 100% as I have told it from day 1.


----------



## Swordlady

Tom...please do not perceive this as an attack.  I think many of the folks here have a bigger problem with your overall _attitude_ than your posting style.  A great majority of your posts have been shameless self-promotion of your skills, complete with offering private lessons and training DVDs.

In case you haven't noticed, there are MANY high-ranked instructors on MT.  But they do not flaunt their rank and skill, or pass themselves off as this great "master of the arts".  If their profile did not indicate their actual rank, you may not have known that you were just talking to a 6th dan in XYZ art.  That is, if the person in question actually filled in their rank (not all of the posters do).

Occasionally we *do* get people coming on MT with a giant ego.  They usually don't last long on this forum.  One thing I've noticed about MT is that the general population doesn't care for oversized egos very much.

Regardless of whatever rank we hold in our respective art, we are all _learners_ on MT.  Training is a life-long process; none of us can ever claim that we "arrived" and have nothing else to learn.

I really think that if you decide to take a more _humble_ approach, you would have an easier time on MT.


----------



## Rich Parsons

monkey said:
			
		

> My wife noticed that i had left ou an s on the url hence 1 letter will
> change the adress.
> here is the bio that states the arts history o the family side & passed down.
> 
> This is not 1 mans opion theis is an actual bio telling great
> detatiled history & lineage.
> 
> there are many others & Mr Parsons Has stated Yes Remy Prsesas
> has studied balintawak & later trained in Cubu.
> this url statse as I have told from day 1.Here it is Natilnaly
> posted
> 
> http:www.cfwenterprises.com/article.asp?s=cfw&content_id=3229
> 
> That should be it.See the history is true 100% as I have told it from day 1.


 

Tom,

GM Remy Trained in BALINTAWAK in CEBU. Not he Trained in Balintawak and later in Cebu.  You cannot even quote me properly. So please stop doing it. For if you continue to quote me improperly I will have to assume that you are doing it on purpose. If so that is sniping and against the rules of this site. 

Best regards


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Mr. Carnes:

I can't help but notice the amount of flack you are taking for continuing in your insistence. At some point, one can't help but wonder...at what point do you stop insisting on saying things nobody cares about, and just get on with the business of living excellence in your own backyard?

If you believe you are certified as the Master & Guardian of Modern Arnis, then get on with the duties of your station, instead of seeking to gain recognition for it. There are many accomplished artists who frequent this site. No matter what you say at this point, many have made up their minds about how they percieve you, and how they will regard what you have to say. At this point, shouting louder that you are the schnizzle will not convert them, but merely polarize positions even further.

Let it go. Move on. Post because you enjoy the interaction, and not because you're selling conclusions others ought to agree with. This little change in tone, alone, would cause much of the negative regard sent your direction to diminish.

Good luck and good journey,

Dave


----------



## kenposikh

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Mr. Carnes:
> 
> I can't help but notice the amount of flack you are taking for continuing in your insistence. At some point, one can't help but wonder...at what point do you stop insisting on saying things nobody cares about, and just get on with the business of living excellence in your own backyard?
> 
> If you believe you are certified as the Master & Guardian of Modern Arnis, then get on with the duties of your station, instead of seeking to gain recognition for it. There are many accomplished artists who frequent this site. No matter what you say at this point, many have made up their minds about how they percieve you, and how they will regard what you have to say. At this point, shouting louder that you are the schnizzle will not convert them, but merely polarize positions even further.
> 
> Let it go. Move on. Post because you enjoy the interaction, and not because you're selling conclusions others ought to agree with. This little change in tone, alone, would cause much of the negative regard sent your direction to diminish.
> 
> Good luck and good journey,
> 
> Dave


 
Nicely put Dave now lets move on!!!


----------



## monkey

I have tryied to move on.I have aske to move on daily.
yet I have been asked litteraly What is your ranmk--who tought you--
what proof.
I have posted many good threds & have realy good  comminet.Then 
These people come back what is your rank-you have no rite --
tell us who trained you--ru fefuse to tellus so your lieing.

They have been asked to stop by many.
Yet day after day they continue to stalk & go to each post I makle & call me a lier.
I post on what is your bio--Im told its bull.
I also put up the bio of one of those who tahuought me.& they saw it
as 1 mans view..There will not be any more,
so then that makes me a lier again.
Now were do you go if you are told by some you are good & intellegent .
Yet from day 1 on the Who is Tom Carnes--they vowed to never give in & always beleave the lies that spred on the net.
One persorn claimed I was to buy plane tickets for Guru Inosanto.
Not 1 of those peole met me or know of my skills.They vowed to defermation
& will not bend,Just as they dont beleave Masters are a rank.Look on the master thred.Dont take my word.Read theirs.


----------



## bluemtn

Tom-  This is an internet site, people will say what they want to about you, and you have the choice to ignore them.  They can only go by what you say, and considering all the people out there now days, talk doesn't always amount to much.   You know who you are, and that should be all that matters to you.  Put the people that are bothering you on your ignore list in your user cp.  If you see a thread that is demeaning to you in any way, goes against MT's rules, etc,  then push the red and white "report to moderator" button located in the top of each post in that thread-  you only need to push one once in that thread in order to get their attention.  They will promptly do as they see fit about the thread in question.


----------



## monkey

Thank you tdk girl;
Kind words & well spoken.
The honor is mine for such.
Tahnk you again!


----------

